# honda GXV 390 CARB SETTINGS ADJUSTMENTS



## jardinier007 (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi! i want to know the carb settings adjustments for a GXV 390 13 hp honda engine , pilot screw settings????= how many turns??? thanks for help!!! :wave:


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

this engine should start and run just fine with the screw opened 1-1 1/2 turns a 
plugged idle circuit will cause it to run errattic


----------

